# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I can't fall asleep, haven't slept in 2days

## EchoSun13

I've got a total of 6 hours of sleep in the past 2 days...
I really can't fall asleep, and when I do I wake up often.
Can anyone help me...Im real tired.

Also need help with dream recall.
Please help....
 :Sad:

----------


## punkstar

SMOKE WEED!  ur not smokin enough if you're not gettin knocked out..  and thats why you have bad dream recall too... the pot.  but ima pot smoker and with persistant dream journalling and working hard to remember your dreams, you can get good recall again...  just smoke weed safely, and in houses.  try not to drive around with it.  cops are bitches over where i live... i got busted... =[ =[ =[  drug test on monday.. hahaha  but yea.  thats my advice.

----------


## punkstar

oh and pack a bong before you go to bed, so when you wake up,  as soon as you can,  take a huge bong rip, and hold it in as you try to go back to sleep... it used to always work for me...

----------


## Halocuber

Cool , how dark are your eyes?

----------


## Niddiboy

im not an expert by ANy stretch of the imagination, but maybe even smokin weed is messing with your sleep capabilities... just a thought, and i wudnt know cause i have never smoked weed lol

----------


## Marvo

Knock of weed for a week, see if that helps. If it doesn't, then just resume torturing your body.
You might want to try melatonin afterwards. It's the chemical in our brain that regulates sleep patterns and such. It's not an over-the-counter drug though, so you'll have to go to the doctor and explain to him you need some good sleeping help, perhaps suggest melatonin. Becoming dependant on a drug to sleep is not too funny, so don't overdo it.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> im not an expert by ANy stretch of the imagination, but maybe even smokin weed is messing with your sleep capabilities... just a thought, and i wudnt know cause i have never smoked weed lol



good advice....what da?

----------


## Abra

When are you trying to sleep? Hint: Don't try sleeping after 6:00AM if you are sensitive to light.

Laying off the bong should help... With everything.

----------


## lucid4sho

I have a lot of trouble falling asleep. Other than drugs the only thing that consistently works for me is exercise, especially cardio. It might be worth it for you to try a hypnotic medication, or anti-anxiety like valium, just don't abuse it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::doh::  God, the problems people create for themselves.

Just eat healthy and exercise, and don't stare at a TV or computer screen for too long. 

I'm fed up with people taking all these extreme measures to get to sleep. Stupid education system.

----------


## Sonicm

> Knock of weed for a week, see if that helps. If it doesn't, then just resume torturing your body.
> You might want to try melatonin afterwards. It's the chemical in our brain that regulates sleep patterns and such. It's not an over-the-counter drug though, so you'll have to go to the doctor and explain to him you need some good sleeping help, perhaps suggest melatonin. Becoming dependant on a drug to sleep is not too funny, so don't overdo it.



Actually it's OTC status depends on where you are, here in the U.S. it's an OTC and you can get it at pretty much any grocery store or pharmacy in the supplements aisle.

----------


## ForgottenDream

i recommend seeing a doctor if it gets to the point where you are dying to fall asleep but can't. other than that there's always exercise and a healthy diet. i have kind of the same problem, but once i do fall asleep (it takes anywhere from 1-3 hours) i'm pretty much knocked out. 

good luck!

----------


## Marvo

> Actually it's OTC status depends on where you are, here in the U.S. it's an OTC and you can get it at pretty much any grocery store or pharmacy in the supplements aisle.



Okay, I haven't really researched the subject. I just know some people use it, and from what I remember, they said they couldn't get it OTC. I could be wrong of course.

----------


## apachama

Smoking weed regularly messes with a lot of people's sleep habits and its awful for dream recall. If you feel you need weed to get to sleep or if you're smoking it when you get up in the morning right away, then chances are your habit is not healthy and will make sleeping difficult. 

But, Hell. Someone said the exact opposite of what I said. So I suggest that you try it both ways. If you're taking a lot of weed at the moment, go easy for a while and see if it makes you feel any better.

I smoke weed myself, its great. But if I've had some I don't expect my sleep cycle to work how I like it and I expect my dream recall to take a beating for a while.

Oh, thinking of. I also recommend that half an hour before you intend to go to bed you stop whatever you're doing and take some time to unwind, read a book, meditate, play an instument. Whatever helps you.

----------


## Halocuber

Isn't weed  illegal in the U.S. ?

----------


## RunflaCruiser

Yep. and everyone still smokes it. Is it legal in japan?

----------


## ForgottenDream

> Isn't weed  illegal in the U.S. ?



yeah definitely. it's also even more illegal in Jamaica but EVERYONE smokes it there. so it being illegal has nothing to do with anything. it's not a big "deal" lol.

----------


## Halocuber

> Yep. and everyone still smokes it. Is it legal in japan?



Its big time illegal , if you get caught with illegal drugs than you basically just ruin your future for life and also your family name.

----------


## EchoSun13

Thanks for the BAD advice on dropping my lover,weed.

lol
I will never put the bong.

----------


## Halocuber

> Thanks for the BAD advice on dropping my lover,weed.
> 
> lol
> I will never put the bong.



Lol , how much sleep have you got since you posted this thread?

----------


## EchoSun13

hmmm six hour...
I only smoke once this week I honsetly thnk thats why I can't sleep
Lack of pot
haha

----------


## ForgottenDream

yeah that happens to a lot of heavy smokers. if you manage to hold for a couple of weeks  you should be back to normal. or you can smoke and continue to do so, in order to go to bed.

----------


## EchoSun13

I smoked a joint and im pretty burntout...Im tired and hopefully I can sleep.

----------


## Chase P.

If quiting weed doesn't help it may be insomnia. I don't know if it actually sets on or if people are born with it...or it may just be the weed.

----------


## apachama

> Thanks for the BAD advice on dropping my lover,weed.
> 
> lol
> I will never put the bong.



I would never suggest you quit weed :smiley:  Weed is good. My only suggestion is that you smoke in moderation. 

Lack of weed, when your body is used to relying on it for sleep, will cause you problems. Smoke a lot of weed, and that should stop. But remember that the insomnia will probably come back next time you haven't got enough weed, and that you might struggle with dream recall more than people who smoke in moderation.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

What the heck does pot have to do with sleep? I sleep 1,000 times more sound with it, and i still sleep like a baby without it, As its been suggested, try melatonin.....

Who's idea was it that pot makes you unable to sleep?

Maybe some people react to the drug different then me perhaps?  I'm just a sleep whore I can sleep after drinking a pot of coffee lol...

----------


## Shady

Well, there's at least a couple sides to the story for this.. and im the same way guerilla; nowadays I crash like nothing.

-If you smoke weed consistently for a long period of time then stop, you will almost always have some form of insomnia for the weeks to come.. For some this is severe; others its barely noticeable. Long story short its possible that it will suck for the first few weeks if you've been a heavy smoker for years.

-If you smoke weed the night of - falling asleep will be the easiest thing in the world; or it should be.

There is bound to be an in between zone which is what most people fall into..

However really it shouldn't have that substantial of an effect on your sleep pattern; if your current usage does then find a way to ease down first. I agree with Mes though; get some exercise and eat properly and you will *need* to sleep.. I used to go through periods of insomnia during HS and attributed it to the weed; however 9/10 nights it was because of what I did _while_ I was high; not the drug itself.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I notice alot that when I goto bed stoned, I have very vivid dreams about 4 hours into my sleep, the first 4 no dreams, but then I wakeup kind of burnt out lol

----------


## RunflaCruiser

I couldnt get to sleep real good last night because a bad customer of mine gave me some anxiety. I took (1) 3 mg melatonin  and feel asleep pretty quick. I heard the 5-htp is better...I'm gonna get some of that.

----------


## EchoSun13

I found away to fall asleep...

Close my eyes.
I was to afraid that whole week to sleep and now I can sleep.

I concord that fear.

----------


## Halocuber

> I found away to fall asleep...
> 
> Close my eyes.
> I was to afraid that whole week to sleep and now I can sleep.
> 
> I concord that fear.



Nice ,  But I bet your eyes are black as hell now.

----------


## Tricky

I used to have really bad insomnia. I'd go days without ANY sleep. I mean not even a few hours. Anyways. I realized I didnt really need sleep as bad as I thought I did. Just go to bed when your tired, and wake up everyday at the exact same time, even if you didnt get enough sleep. When your body really needs it, it will sleep. Eventually your body will adjust and youll start falling asleep at the right time and youll start getting the right amount of hours.

The reason I say get up at the same time everyday is, if you dont get enough sleep one night but then you fall asleep in the morning, youll be well rested. Then the next night youll try falling asleep again and you wont be able to, because you already slept. Then youll keep doing it and never be able to sleep through the night. 

The night before I had my sectionals swim meet I didnt sleep AT ALL. I didnt go any slower than I normally go. I go a 22 or 23 in the 50 free. I'm a freshman. I feel completely fine when I dont sleep, it doesnt affect me at all. My eyes get that weird feeling like late at night when your tired, but thats it.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> I would never suggest you quit weed Weed is good.



Who says?  ::?: 

I was going to say what I think could help, but you can sleep now, so that's all that matters.  :smiley:

----------


## EchoSun13

Yeah but it is still hard for me to fall asleep but now I am getting enough sleep...Like 6 hours a night which is ok with me.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> Its big time illegal , if you get caught with illegal drugs than you basically just ruin your future for life and also your family name.



Yeah I heard from my college roommate a few years ago who happens to be from Japan that it is a real big deal over there. Even weed is really frowned down upon.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> What the heck does pot have to do with sleep? I sleep 1,000 times more sound with it, and i still sleep like a baby without it, As its been suggested, try melatonin.....
> 
> Who's idea was it that pot makes you unable to sleep?
> 
> Maybe some people react to the drug different then me perhaps?  I'm just a sleep whore I can sleep after drinking a pot of coffee lol...



The problem is today it is really hard to know exactly what you're getting when it comes to weed. So much shit out there nowadays is laced with something else so that it could be passed of as some exotic strain and sold for more. People who don't really know their shit is susceptible to this.

----------


## lucid4sho

> The problem is today it is really hard to know exactly what you're getting when it comes to weed. So much shit out there nowadays is laced with something else so that it could be passed of as some exotic strain and sold for more. People who don't really know their shit is susceptible to this.



Laced marijuana is extremely rare. Police testing continues to prove this. For one, the method for binding powder to marijuana is not simple, some drugs are liquid/syrup and are easier but more rare (e.g. ketamine) and still make a noticeable change to the bud a habitual user would see, if they don't realize its laced by visual inspection they will once they use it and then the dealer probably just lost a customer and has someone that wants to kick their ass. Secondly, other drugs are much more expensive by weight than marijuana, it costs more to lace it than you could hypothetically increase the value. Its hard to use potency as a selling point when you can't let the customer smoke the stuff because they will realize its laced. In the countless pounds of weed I've smoked in the past 13 years I have never seen laced weed or heard of anyone who has. I've laced some myself with various drugs, but that is typically in a blunt or on top of a bowl, i've never tried to bind a drug to the buds and then store or sell the laced buds. There is no motivation for a dealer to lace weed and there are tons of reasons why they shouldn't, I'm sure it still happens sometimes, but very rarely.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> Laced marijuana is extremely rare. Police testing continues to prove this. For one, the method for binding powder to marijuana is not simple, some drugs are liquid/syrup and are easier but more rare (e.g. ketamine) and still make a noticeable change to the bud a habitual user would see, if they don't realize its laced by visual inspection they will once they use it and then the dealer probably just lost a customer and has someone that wants to kick their ass. Secondly, other drugs are much more expensive by weight than marijuana, it costs more to lace it than you could hypothetically increase the value. Its hard to use potency as a selling point when you can't let the customer smoke the stuff because they will realize its laced. In the countless pounds of weed I've smoked in the past 13 years I have never seen laced weed or heard of anyone who has. I've laced some myself with various drugs, but that is typically in a blunt or on top of a bowl, i've never tried to bind a drug to the buds and then store or sell the laced buds. There is no motivation for a dealer to lace weed and there are tons of reasons why they shouldn't, I'm sure it still happens sometimes, but very rarely.



Here in California it is very common for dealers to lace their weed. People out here will dip a joint or blunt in "water" PCP. By looking at it you wont notice anything different but if you smell it carefully you can smell the PCP scent but.... most people will not even notice anything or what to look for. PCP is cheap.... that is why dealers will dip their product in it and claim it is a stronger strain of weed and sale it for a lot more. There are a lot of young people that fall for this.


Im not sure where you are getting your testing statistics..... maybe thats Indiana. But I have seen many studies where the weed that is being confiscated is more and more being found to be laced with another drug. It is very simple to bound powder with bud..... dude you can buy coke laced blunts/joints all over Cali.

----------


## ForgottenDream

well, i got a sample off of some guy who was just an acquaintance a few years ago (maybe not the smartest move, but hey it was free), and it was only the size of a pencil eraser, but it got me and my friend VERY high. we were literally out of it (in a good way). it must have been laced, because i have never been so high off of so little bud (basically i smoked only half of a pencil erasers worth, maybe even less). i've heard stories of very potent weed that would do that to you, so i don't know.

----------


## Rie1960

weed is only a mis. in Cali- but if you are a professional- forget it....I tried the "just get the sleep you can" thing but found out if you have a JOB it doesn't work- I wont even tell you the amount of stuff I've tried, from the holistic to the opiate....the opiate works of course...but for me, if you just need to SLEEP (and this will sound weird) try nyquil. Sleep pills (otc) make me hinky and weed or drink makes me weirded....nyquil will put me to sleep (not out)  but to "sleep"....but dont end up on "intervention"-makes you look like an ameateur   :smiley:

----------


## lucid4sho

> Here in California it is very common for dealers to lace their weed. People out here will dip a joint or blunt in "water" PCP. By looking at it you wont notice anything different but if you smell it carefully you can smell the PCP scent but.... most people will not even notice anything or what to look for. PCP is cheap.... that is why dealers will dip their product in it and claim it is a stronger strain of weed and sale it for a lot more. There are a lot of young people that fall for this.
> 
> 
> Im not sure where you are getting your testing statistics..... maybe thats Indiana. But I have seen many studies where the weed that is being confiscated is more and more being found to be laced with another drug. It is very simple to bound powder with bud..... dude you can buy coke laced blunts/joints all over Cali.



Ignorance overload.  ::|: 

Actually water can mean PCP, but in reality it is almost always slang for formaldehyde, in any state, it occasionally contains small amounts of PCP, but water is rarely used to describe pure PCP. The shit you are seeing is just embalming fluid. Embalming fluid is very cheap and people try to dip blunts/joints in it here in indy too, but you'd have to be clueless not to know, it smells terrible. Plus embalming fluid is even more obvious if you dip buds directly into it, so its typically only on prerolled blunts/joints, overall not much weed is actually pushed in the form of prerolled shit anyways, you just see it because its usually loud mouth dealers that do dumb shit like that. Real PCP is not cheap at all. It is not simple to bind drugs to bud, sprinkling crack in a blunt is not binding it to the bud.

----------


## mel_noah

You can't sleep because you are a teenager. It is quite common between the age of 13 and 18 to have trouble sleeping at night. Look into it. You'll out grow it.

----------


## mel_noah

Also you may think that you haven't slept more than 6 hours in 2 days (or whatever), but quite often when you are sleep deprived you do sleep and just don't realize it. There is no real way of knowing how much you really slept unless you have a hidden camera and sensors detecting your nightly patterns. 

Also I believe teenagers get a real kick out of saying, "Dude I only slept 6 hours in the past 2 days. Woe is me!" 

Teenage insomnia is something you will outgrow.

----------


## ForgottenDream

to mel_noah,
i agree with the majority of what you said, but i never even out grew my childhood insomnia lol. it didn't get any better or worse when i reached my teens, i guess i just hate to go to bed. i don't have insomnia, it's more like sleep-phobia. i don't have nightmares that often, i just hate going to bed. when i was a kid, my parents made me drink cold medicine so that i would be drowsy enought to go to bed until i got wise to it lol. and supposedly when i was a baby i wouldn't sleep unless i was in a moving car, so i don't see myself sleeping any better in the near future.

----------


## EchoSun13

Yes I do understand the whole ten and sleeping thing, And I understand that teens do like saying I only slept like 5 hours but that isn't me..I would rather not brag about 5 hours of sleep, I do sleep better now, But for three weeks it took alot for me to sleep.

----------


## Schmaven

After smoking a lot regularly, and then cutting back, almost everyone I know has had trouble falling asleep.  The solution that worked for them, is smoking before bed.  But that turned into them not being able to sleep well unless they smoked.  I used to be a heavy smoker, but after quitting my job, and then not being able to find another one all summer, I've had to cut back a lot.  Now whenever I do get the chance to smoke, I just get completely fried on a level beyond what I'd get when I smoked regularly.

I randomly can't sleep some nights, but that just turns into me being so tired the next night, that sleep comes very easily so I don't mind.  Without sleeping, there is so much more time in the day, it's unbelievable.  Although when I'm tired, it's a lot harder to motivate myself to do much more than enjoy a relaxing day of listening to music or hanging out at the beach.

----------


## Shiftstorm

> God, the problems people create for themselves.
> 
> Just eat healthy and exercise, and don't stare at a TV or computer screen for too long. 
> 
> I'm fed up with people taking all these extreme measures to get to sleep. Stupid education system.



Just wanted to say not all sleep problems are caused by undisciplined behavior. I've had severe insomnia for 5 years, exercise every day, eat as healthy as I can, and have recently given up TV and video games. I've also tried sleeping pills, hypnosis, various kinds of therapy, and drugs. Sometimes regular methods just don't work. That's why we have the irregular ones.

----------

